# 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

Compression is acceptable and uniform, I am guessing it ate some valve guide seals? It runs fine although only 1.3 bar max, but all of a sudden blows and stinks of oil esp. at idle. I assume no oil in intake means it's prolly not a blown turbo seal. So, If I am doing head off work, whats the best way, buy my own parts, get stuff done at machine shop etc.?
Any comments welcome.
Michael


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL (mopszy)*

My guess is perhaps the oil seals are leaking on the exhaust side of the turbo...
Seals and guides would smoke at startup. Bad guides would also smoke during deceleration when you have high engine vac.
How are your crankcase hoses? Blocked?
Steve


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL (Steve Angry)*

Hey Steve, what do I check next? rear crankcase hose is new (8 months old) is there another to check? how do I check the exhaust side of turbo seals?
thanks, Michael


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL (mopszy)*

To check the turbo oil seal let the car get hot and idle it for 20+ minutes or so, it should start to smoke at idle. Thats what Rich told me to do one time...
Also you could pull the downpipe and look for oil. 
Also, generally burnt dino oil will be brown and synthetic will be white. Inspecting the turbine wheel for these deposits may tell you something.
Steve


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL (Steve Angry)*

Thanks, I'll give an update when I get a chance.


----------



## velvito (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL (mopszy)*

I had a 1.8t AEB that did the same after idling for a while but all engine stats were fine. The K03 was worn with 230,000 kms and chipped. Dennon Performance has spares for cheap.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL (velvito)*

by the way. 
1.3 bar = 18.8549059 pounds per square inch
your turbo may have other problems but its still putting out quite a bit of pressure.


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL (frankinstyn)*

Thats only 1.3 bar ABSOLUTE. 
So he's only pushing 5-6 psi(.3-.4 bar of boost). Much below the 12 psi is should be seeing...
Steve


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL (Steve Angry)*

I was wondering about that turbo output, on a good day, what should I get with my right foot planted?


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL (mopszy)*

what color is the smoke, becuase my 200 had a blown head gasket and it smelled like coolant when it would spew out smoke...


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL (Steve Angry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Angry* »_Thats only 1.3 bar ABSOLUTE. 
So he's only pushing 5-6 psi(.3-.4 bar of boost). Much below the 12 psi is should be seeing...
Steve

Oh yea. Good point. Hmmm...that means the turbo on the parts car ('84 5000) is way below parr. Its putting out just above 1.1 bar. Thats odd though. Its got quite a bit of pickup. Definetely a little more than the '87 2.3 naturally aspirated quattro I've got.


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL (frankinstyn)*

The smoke is blue, and increases as it warms, it smell rich of burning oil and is worse at idle.


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 1991 20VTQ suddenly puffing smoke, no excess oil in intake-advice PL (mopszy)*

Anyone want to buy this car? Please email me at [email protected] , or see it in the classified section. Michael


----------

